# Really Oddball Rotary Plow



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

At our regular Roanoke Chapter meeting last evening, my friend, Brad Dobbins, gave a slide show on the Milwaukee Road's electrified mainline. The shots were taken shortly before the end of electrification. One of the slides showed a rotary plow that had a pantograph on its roof. This plow was built to take power from catenary or from a diesel locomotive via a jumper cable. Of course, the blades were spun with a traction motor.

Might be a fun project for someone who likes to build oddball equipment.

Cheers,
David Meashey


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

yes I've been saving this pic for a while, was going to post in next plow thread...

John


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a link to the rotary I'm referring to. The photo is somewhat small, but still gives the general idea.

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_IPZX1n_gn...Q/ZUltathOc40/s400/MILW-Plow-X900215_BLOG.jpg

It was a fairly modern looking rotary plow.

Yours,
David Meashey


----------

